# Does Time Stand STILL ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

if you upland hunt your V - PIKE's answer is YES ! on a hard POINT - PIKE's world stops - there is no TIME - distance or space - it is JUST the bird ! let us know what you think !!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes it does.
The only thing I like better than seeing a dog point with such intensity and style, is seeing the backing dog do the same.

Last year I went to run the dogs on a field where pheasant had been planted days before. I knew it was slim that the hawks hadn't pick them off, but the dogs needed to run. We had already made a couple of passes on one side of the field, working our way toward the middle. From a full run, Lucy slammed on point. Frozen in time, head held high and body stretched as far as it could. Cash backing her in a somewhat twist to the side. I just stood watching them for some time before I when in to flush.
As I walked in a large covey of quail rose to the air. I didn't even raise my gun, I just watched them fly.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we were getting lined out today, the guns were having their elevenses and Ruby went on point.....held it for a full *15 minutes* the brace actually flew before she broke point....time must've stood still for her


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I had to look up the word elevenses.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What does it mean? ???


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

refreshments


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - refreshments ? a single malt scotch - or a single barrel bourbon ? the answer is simple - BOURBON !!! the best scotch is aged in our BOURBON (used 1 time ) barrels !


----------

